# Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2018)

Sind wir Angler wirklich Verbrecher? Verstoßen wir Angler wirklich alle pauschal gegen Recht und Ordnung?

Die Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert wie bereits angekündigt verstärkt die Meeresangler hier oben.

Mittlerweile nimmt das jedoch Formen an, wo ich dann doch am System in diesem Land zweifle.

Bei einer gestrigen Kontrolle von Bootsanglern wurden diese gebeten, andere Angler "zu beobachten" und ggf. Verstöße gegen das Baglimit zu melden. Soll ich lachen oder weinen?

Fakt ist, dass ich mich ab sofort bei Kontrollen nicht mehr so  bereitwillig und entgegenkommend zeigen werde wie bisher, sondern mich  absolut gesetzeskonform verhalten werde. 

Die Fischereiaufsicht wird bei  mir keinen Einblick in Staufächer oder Taschen bekommen, auch nicht die  Polizei ohne entsprechende schriftliche Anordnung, denn *die  Fischereiaufsicht hat lediglich Einblick in die Fischbehälter. *

Allein  aus Protest, dass das Land jetzt intensiv gegen uns Angler vorgeht und  uns alle pauschal unter Verdacht stellt. Die Kontrollen bei uns Anglern  werden durch neues Personal verstärkt, aber bei der gewerblichen  Fischerei? Die Quote liegt bei 6,5% Kontrolle der Fangfahrten in der  Ostsee. Kontrollen in den Häfen müssen 24 Stunden vorher angekündigt  werden. Sehr sinnvoll...Nein, für mich ist der Spaß endgültig vorbei!

Ich werde mit den neuen Hilfssheriffs vermmutlich viel Spaß in der neuen Saison bekommen! Ich freu mich drauf...


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

alkoholkontrollen und natürlich style-control sind aber zu begrüßen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Alkoholkontrollen sind sogar zwingend notwendig, aber (noch) nicht Aufgabe der Fischereiaufsicht.

Bei mir gilt übrigens vollständiges Alkoholverbot an Bord (und auch vorher).


----------



## zokker (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Alkoholkontrollen sind sogar zwingend notwendig, aber (noch) nicht Aufgabe der Fischereiaufsicht.
> 
> *Bei gilt übrigens vollständiges Alkoholverbot an Bord (und auch vorher).*



Jo, das stimmt ... einer muß nüchtern bleiben


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



zokker schrieb:


> Jo, das stimmt ... einer muß nüchtern bleiben



Die Fischereiaufsicht :m


----------



## rippi (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Aber Alkoholkontrollen nur für Meeresangler auf dem Boot oder anderen Verkehrsmitteln, die sie selber führen. Sonst nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



rippi schrieb:


> Aber Alkoholkontrollen nur für Meeresangler auf dem Boot oder anderen Verkehrsmitteln, die sie selber führen. Sonst nicht.



Du verstehst mich und das System! #6


----------



## porbeagle (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Die Polizei kann dir jederzeit in die Taschen schauen.

Du kannst nur vor Ort verweigern und sagen es soll auf der Dienststelle gemacht werden.

Das Regelt der §:

*§ 1 des PolGBW* hat die Polizei die Aufgabe, von dem einzelnen und dem Gemeinwesen Gefahren abzuwehren, durch die die öffentliche Sicherheit oder Ordnung bedroht wird, und Störungen der öffentlichen Sicherheit oder Ordnung zu beseitigen, soweit es im öffentlichen Interesse geboten ist. Sie hat insbesondere die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung und die ungehinderte Ausübung der staatsbürgerlichen Rechte zu gewährleisten. Um dies zu gewährleisten, stehen der Polizei diverse Maßnahmemöglichkeiten zur Verfügung. Diese Einzelmaßnahmen sind Personenfeststellung, Vorladung, Platzverweis, Aufenthaltsverbot, Wohnungsverweis, Rückkehrverbot, Annäherungsverbot, Gewahrsam, *Durchsuchung von Personen, Durchsuchung von Sachen*, Betreten und Durchsuchung von Wohnungen, Sicherstellung, Beschlagnahme, Einziehung, Vernehmung und erkennungsdienstliche Maßnahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Lars hat nicht von Polizei, sondern von Fischereiaufsicht geschrieben


----------



## porbeagle (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Nein hat er nicht.

Er schreibt das er weder die Fischereiaufsicht noch die Polizei in seine Tasche schauen lassen will.



Die Fischereiaufsicht wird bei mir keinen Einblick in Staufächer oder Taschen bekommen, *auch nicht die Polizei ohne entsprechende schriftliche Anordnung*, denn die Fischereiaufsicht hat lediglich Einblick in die Fischbehälter.


----------



## rippi (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

..............................................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

ja eben, mit Anordnung dürfen die ja auch, Aufsicht aber nicht.


----------



## banja1 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

ich kann leider nur von der Kieler bucht sprechen die Nebenerwerbs Fischer fahren jeden Tag raus und fangen mehr als die 100 Kilogramm Dorsch pro Monat echt schade das die Kontrollen so einseitig sind ich halte mich daran heute nach einer Stunde seid langer Zeit  nachhause gefahren


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Und dazu stehe ich auch! Auch die Polizei guckt nicht in meine Staufächer...

Das von Dir zitierte Gesetz ist aus B-W, ich angle auf der Ostsee in S-H. Zudem bezieht sich der §1 auf die Gefahrenabwehr. Da dürfte ein Verstoß gegen das Baglimit nicht reinzählen...

Aber auf der Ostsee ist die Bundespolizei zuständig. Die Befugnisse der Bundespolizei sind im Gesetz über die Bundespolizei (BpolG) klar geregelt, u.a. auch die Durschsuchung einer Sache im §44. Dort steht (das gilt auch für andere Behörden und ist in anderen Gesetzen ähnlich geregelt), dass eine Sache durchsucht werden darf, wenn Tatsachen die Annahme rechtfertigen, daß sich in ihr eine andere Sache befindet, die sichergestellt werden darf. Ja, Behördendeutsch .

Es muss demnach ein konkreter Verdacht vorliegen, dass ich in diesem Fall gegen das baglimit verstoßen habe. Das könnte zum Beispiel sein, wenn man mich beobachtet, wie ich eine größere Anzahl Dorsche in einem Staufach verstaue.

Alleine das Baucgefühl im Rahmen einer normalen Kontrolle ist hier nicht ausreichend. Ich würde die Durchsuchung verweigern und ggf. anschließend Beschwerde einlegen. 

Im übrigen habe ich bereits im letzten Jahr mit einem Beamten der Küstenwache (Bundespolizei) ausführlich über dieses Thema gesprochen. In seinem Verantwortungsbereich würde es nie eine Durschsuchung eines Angelbootes auf Grund einer bloßen Vermutung geben, da das ernsthafte Konsequenzen für den verantwortlichen Beamten haben könnte, sollte sich der Verdacht nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Mit Anordnung meine ich einen richterlichen Beschluss....


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

ich guck bei denen auch in die tasche.

die sagen immer nein.
dann frag ich immer ob es schneit im sommer;-))


----------



## Rhöde (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat auch nichts zu befürchten.
Ansonsten würde ich mich nicht so aufregen, nur weil ein Fischereiaufseher bei der gestrigen Kontrolle so dick aufgetragen hat. Vielleicht war das ja einer von denen, die gerne Sheriff spielen. Somit muß man ja nicht daraus schließen, dass alle solch "Schwarze Schafe" sind. 
Die Masse ist mit Sicherheit und Ordnung und macht nur ihren Job.

Das andere paar Schuh ist die Fischerei. Die kann von mir aus gar nicht genug kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Bisher war ich ja auch kooperativ mit den Jungs und hatte nie Probleme. Da die aber jetzt "aufrüsten" mit zusätzlichen Beamten, um Angler zu kontrollieren (nicht die Fischerei),  ist bei mir einfach ein Punkt erreicht, wo ich keinen Bock mehr habe.

Mit den Jungs von der WaschPo habe ich ein sehr gutes Verhältnis bei Fehmarn. Die kennen mich und grüßen eigentlich nur freundlich und halten mal auf einen Klönschnack ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

...das sind die Jungs von die Küste......die kennen die schleich-wege;-))


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

ich frag mich gerade, wie der dafür Verantwortliche das im Rahmen eine Haushaltsdebatte begründen will, Beamte ein/ oder abzustellen , um paar Angler zu kontrollieren , dafür mehr Boote einzusetzen, ob ein Angler mehr als 3/5 Dorsche mitnimmt
Die Begründung würde mich interessieren |supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Die 5 sind bereits in der Ausbildung....


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Frag mal nach...
Verstehen tut das eh keiner!

Vielleicht sind de Fischer zu rafiniert! Oder deren kutter zu schnell.
Lieber die kleinen kontrollieren.


----------



## Kay63 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für den Hinweis!
Bin im Mai wahrscheinlich bei Euch oben und freu mich schon drauf. (Nicht auf die Kontrolle )

Petri und gute Fänge
Kay


----------



## hawken (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Berufsfischer zahlen Steuern auf ihren Fang,,, Angler nicht, ist da vieleicht der Hund begraben?


----------



## stroker (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat auch nichts zu befürchten.
> Ansonsten würde ich mich nicht so aufregen, nur weil ein Fischereiaufseher bei der gestrigen Kontrolle so dick aufgetragen hat. Vielleicht war das ja einer von denen, die gerne Sheriff spielen. Somit muß man ja nicht daraus schließen, dass alle solch "Schwarze Schafe" sind.
> Die Masse ist mit Sicherheit und Ordnung und macht nur ihren Job.
> 
> Das andere paar Schuh ist die Fischerei. Die kann von mir aus gar nicht genug kontrolliert werden.




Hallo !


Das ist durchaus richtig.
Ich glaube auch nicht das ''er'' damit ein Problem hat.
Das Problem ist, das irgendwann auch mal gesagt werden muss ''hier ist Schuss'' !
In Moment läuft hier einiges Schief in diesem Land, nicht nur beim angeln !


MfG Michael


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

auch so sollen wir Angler stigmatisiert werden.
was bilden die Angler sich auch ein, das Maul aufmachen, sich wehren, ne Anglerdemo gründen und sogar klagen wollen die, ts ts ts , das geht gar nicht.


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Was die Kontrolleure tun dürfen, wird hoffentlich irgendwo schriftlich geregelt sein und nachlesbar. Die können durchaus Befugnisse wie die Polizei haben, mit Taschen oder Kofferraum durchsuchen,wenn sie entsprechend asugebildet sind und die gesetzliche Grundlage dafür geregelt ist.
Einfach versuchen, einsicht in diese Dokumente zu bekommen und dann ist alles klar.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Das Ganze wird absehbar ein riesiges Theater dort oben geben.

Und bzgl. der Rechte von Fischereiaufsehern bin ich gespannt, wie folgender Paragraph im Landesfischereigesetz SH letztendlich vor Gericht ausgelegt wird:

§ 44
Befugnisse der Fischereiaufsicht

(1) Die Fischereiaufsichtsbeamtinnen oder Fischereiaufsichtsbeamten, die
Polizeivollzugskräfte der Wasserschutzpolizei *und die ehrenamtlichen
Fischereiaufseherinnen oder Fischereiaufseher (Fischereiaufsichtspersonen) sind in
Wahrnehmung der Aufgaben der Fischereiaufsicht befugt*:

...

(5) Für Maßnahmen, die nach diesem Gesetz getroffen werden können, *werden das Recht
auf Freiheit der Person (Art. 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Grundgesetzes), das Recht der
Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Art. 13 des Grundgesetzes) und das Recht auf Eigentum (Art.
14 Abs. 1 des Grundgesetzes) eingeschränkt*.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

der kann mein angelschein kontrollieren und einen schönen klönschnack.

meer gibbet nicht


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Ganze wird absehbar ein riesiges Theater dort oben geben.
> 
> Und bzgl. der Rechte von Fischereiaufsehern bin ich gespannt, wie folgender Paragraph im Landesfischereigesetz SH letztendlich vor Gericht ausgelegt wird:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die sind ja noch schärfer als die Bayern|uhoh:.
Bei uns darf man zwar auf ein fremdes Grundstück, aber Betreten der Wohnung geht nicht mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> der kann mein angelschein kontrollieren und einen schönen klönschnack.
> 
> meer gibbet nicht



Dann schau mal ins Gesetz:

§44 Befugnisse der Fischereiaufsicht 

(1) Die Fischereiaufsichtsbeamtinnen oder Fischereiaufsichtsbeamten, die
Polizeivollzugskräfte der Wasserschutzpolizei *und die ehrenamtlichen
Fischereiaufseherinnen oder Fischereiaufseher *(Fischereiaufsichtspersonen) sind in
Wahrnehmung der Aufgaben der Fischereiaufsicht befugt:
1.Wasserfahrzeuge, *Grundstücke* und Ufer zu betreten,
2.*die Personalien festzustellen*,
3.den Fischereischein, den Fischereierlaubnisschein sowie nach anderen Rechtsvorschriften
notwendige Fischereidokumente zu prüfen,
4.die mitgeführten oder ausliegenden Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Wasser und
*Landfahrzeugen* sowie die Fischbehälter zu überprüfen,

Die dürfen heute schon de facto mehr als in Bayern.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Gesetze sind da um sie zu brechen.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Hallo,

für mich liest sich das wie schlechter Witz.

Da werden Angler ja ähnlich behandelt wie Drogenschmuggler und sogar noch eigene SWAT-Teams zur Anglerkontrolle geschaffen, während die Kutter und Trawler praktisch nichts zu befürchten haben?#d

Das sieht für mich nicht unbedingt nach Effektivität und Neutralität aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Neutralität??
sieht eher danach aus, als wenn gegen Angler zum Sturm geblasen wird.
Offenbar fühlen sich einige doch sehr von Anglerdemo auf den Schlips getreten.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Und wenn ich vor dem Angeltörn bei einem Kutterkapitän,Fischer,Geschäft 7 Stück Dorsch mit
 Kaufbeleg evtl. gekauft hábe und zeige diese dem
 kontrolierenden vor...
 Am Tage vor der Angeltur habe ich 500 EUR aus dem Automaten gezogen, die ich ja an der Küste ausgeben wollte...
 Tja, da grabscht wer in meiner Tasche rum, und bei der Polizei gibt es eine  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt, denn mir fehlt
 mein Umschlag mit 500 EUR...


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

dann gibbet chronisch komisch    -Storm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqaH9imF8QI


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Und wenn ich vor dem Angeltörn bei einem Kutterkapitän,Fischer,Geschäft 7 Stück Dorsch mit
> Kaufbeleg evtl. gekauft hábe und zeige diese dem
> kontrolierenden vor...
> Am Tage vor der Angeltur habe ich 500 EUR aus dem Automaten gezogen, die ich ja an der Küste ausgeben wollte...
> ...



Deshalb sind die mit Sicherheit immer im Team unterwegs. Und vor Gericht kommt es drauf an, wem mehr geglaubt wird.

Wenn es zur "fachlichen Praxis" gehört, mit frisch gekauften Fischen aus dem Laden erstmal paar Stunden aufs Meer rauszufahren, dann hast du vielleicht Glück.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Gar nicht geglaubt, was ich mit meiem Post auslöse. Immerhin bin ich anscheinend nicht alleine mit meiner Einstellung #6.

Eventuell möchte ich mein Posting noch einmal verdeutlichen, denn ich möchte nicht dazu aufrufen, gegen Aufsichtsbeamte vorzugehen, sondern eigentlich eher auf unsere Rechte hinweisen!

Fischereiauseher oder auch die Küstenwache kommen erst einmal nicht auf mein Boot! Dafür gibt es auch keinen Grund, denn ich habe ein Konsolenboot, was die sich von außen anschauen können. Ich gewähre denen auch einen Einblick in meinen Fischbehälter (nicht Staufächer,, Rucksäcke oder Kühltaschen) und einen Blick auf meinen Fischereischein, der Polizei zusätzlich auf meinen Führerschein. Ende und aus die Maus! Mehr Rechte haben die Jungs nicht.

Der Passus mit dem Grundgesetz zielt in erster Linie darauf ab, Angler auf privaten Grundstücken kontrollieren zu können. Jeder Fischereiaufseher sollte sich bewusst sein, dass er sich damit auf dünnes Eis begibt.

Zu den Kontrollen möchte ich noch anmerken, dass ich Kontrollen  grundsätzlich positiv sehe (und bin ja selber Fischereiaufseher) und  befürworte. Jedoch gibt es ja Regelungen und Verordnungen für Angler  nicht erst seit Einführung des Baglimits, sondern auch zuvor gab es  ausreichend Gründe für Kontrollen. Da aber jetzt - und die Behörde macht  kein Geheimnis daraus - die Kontrollen wegen des Baglimit verschärft  werden sollen, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und absolut  inakzetabel. Ich persönliche finde es wichtiger Schwarzangler (ohne  Fischereischein/ Fischereiabgabe) zu erwischen, als eventuell mal einen  Angler mit einemm Dorsch über der erlaubten Entnahmemenge. Ich gehe auch  davon aus, dass es an und auf der Ostsee mehr Verstösse gegen die  Fischereischeinpflicht und Fischereiabgabe sowie Alkohol am Ruder gibt  und geben wird, als Verstösse gegen das baglimit.


Auch  bin ich der Meinung, dass deutlich mehr Dorsche durch Berufsfischer an  der Quote vorbei entnommen werden, als durch Angler oder gegen das  Rückwurfverbot verstoßen wird, was sich auch negativ auf die Bestände  auswirkt. Hier hingegen werden die Kontrollen jedoch nicht verstärkt!  Das ist der Punkt, der mich einmal mehr auf die Palme bringt.


Die Behörde wird vermutlich einen großen Druck haben, Verstösse gegen das Baglimit aufzudecken, dennn die Schaffung von zusätzlichen Stellen muss natürlich ein positives Ergebnis bringen und gerechtfertigt werden.


Wie die Öffentlichkeit wohl reagiert, wenn die Presse das Thema aufnimmt. Eventuell hätte mal alternativ in SH auch 5 neue Lehrer, Polizisten oder Altenpfleger einstellen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Oder 5 Sozialarbeiter und Psychologen, um pleite gegangene Angelkutterkäptns zu betreuen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

So so wir werden von SWAT-Team kontrolliert und den Kontrollierenden soll Diebstahl unterstellt werden......

Da darf an der Reife der schreibenden gezweifelt werden.

Überall in Deutschland wird gejammert, das zu wenig Polizei da ist. 

Die machen ihren Job und wenn man sich nichts zu Schulden kommen läßt,  ist die Kontrolle nach 10 min. Rum.

Ich finde die stärkeren Kontrollen auch nicht begrüßenswert,  aber man muß es auch nicht dramatisieren


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

"alternativ in SH auch 5 neue Lehrer, Polizisten oder Altenpfleger einstellen können."
genau das muss an die allgemeine Presse kommuniziert werden.
Und an den Rechnungshof


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

.......


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



> Wie die Öffentlichkeit wohl reagiert, wenn die Presse das Thema aufnimmt.



Bin mal gespannt, ob da was kommt.

So a la Kontrolldichte und Effektivität von Kontrollen bei Freizeitfischern und Berufsfischern und Verhältnismäßigkeit der Maßnahmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Testudo schrieb:


> Überall in Deutschland wird gejammert, das zu wenig Polizei da ist.
> 
> Die machen ihren Job und wenn man sich nichts zu Schulden kommen läßt,  ist die Kontrolle nach 10 min. Rum.



Du hast meinen Beitrag entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden. Dann nenne ich das ganze einfach mal "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen"- jetzt klar?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

"Bei einer gestrigen Kontrolle von Bootsanglern wurden diese gebeten, andere Angler "zu beobachten" und ggf. Verstöße gegen das Baglimit zu melden."

*Das ist Aufruf zum Denunziantentum, das geht gar nicht *
Ist ja wie im dritten ... oder zu Stasizeiten


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Testudo schrieb:


> So so wir werden von SWAT-Team kontrolliert und den Kontrollierenden soll Diebstahl unterstellt werden......
> 
> Da darf an der Reife der schreibenden gezweifelt werden.
> 
> ...



Wir reden hier nicht über Polizei sondern über extra zur Überwachung der Freizeitfischer neu geschaffene Teams der Fischereiaufsicht.

Wenn du den ironisch gemeinten Begriff "SWAT-Team" überzogen findest, dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Ob es verhältnismäßig ist, nur gegen Angler aufzurüsten, nicht aber gegen Berufsfischer, kann natürlich auch jeder anders beurteilen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> "Bei einer gestrigen Kontrolle von Bootsanglern wurden diese gebeten, andere Angler "zu beobachten" und ggf. Verstöße gegen das Baglimit zu melden."
> 
> *Das ist Aufruf zum Denunziantentum, das geht gar nicht *
> Ist ja wie im dritten ... oder zu Stasizeiten



Wären das nicht zwei absolut glaubhafte Kumpels gewesen- ich hätte es nicht geglaubt...#d


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bei einer gestrigen Kontrolle von Bootsanglern wurden diese gebeten, andere Angler "zu beobachten" und ggf. Verstöße gegen das Baglimit zu melden.


warst du einer dieser bootsangler?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

wenn die das an Eides Statt versichern, ab damit an die große Presse


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Ich hab dazu gerade mit einem Bekannten gesprochen, der dort oben im Ministerien-Umfeld unterwegs ist. Der meinte, dass mehrere Politiker der aktuellen Landesregierung, allen voran Habeck, mit harten Maßnahmen Fakten schaffen wollen und der komplette Niedergang des Kutterangelns in Kauf genommen wird. Ich verstehe beim.besten Willen nicht, welche Ziele man da verfolgt. Das kostet unterm Strich doch hunderte Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



> Ich verstehe beim.besten Willen nicht, welche Ziele man da verfolgt.



Von welcher Partei war der Habeck gleich noch mal?

Täusche ich mich oder stehen die Organisationen wie PETA etwas näher als der Freizeitfischerei?


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

bay bay *: Fischereiaufsicht
könnt ihr büschen spermüll gucken
*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Man hat mir letzte Woche die Frage gestellt, ob das jetzt die Raktion auf unsere Klage ist. Nicht "als Rachefeldzug", sondern weil sie Angst davor haben, neue Verbote zu erlassen und vor Gericht zu verlieren. Das kann ich nicht beantworten, allerdings lam die Frage von einem Landespolitiker hier oben.

Nach meinen (sehr zuverlässigen) Informationen liegen bereits neue Verbotspläne für die Küsteregion, aber auch für diverse Binnengewässer im Ministerium in Kiel in der Schublade.

Das nächsten Pläne sind anscheinend wirklich Nullnutzungszonen im Rahmen des Projektes "Grüne Infrastruktur".

S-H ist hier anscheinend einfach nur schneller als andere Bundesländer. Handeln müssen werden jedoch alle Bundesländer, da ja Frau Hendricks diese angewiesen hat, alle Natura-2000 Gebiete rechtlich zu sichern. Für Frau Hendricks gehören Angelverbote dazu.

Aber mir glaubt eh (fast) keiner #q.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC4_WalOTc4


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Die anderen werden jaulen, wenn sies merken ..


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die anderen werden jaulen, wenn sies merken ..



wen meinst Du mit "die Anderen" ?


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

......

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wen meinst Du mit "die Anderen" ?


die, welche Lars (und anderen Warnern)  nicht glauben..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Die Frage ist, wieviel Prozent der Wählerschaft in SH diese Verbotspolitik befürworten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Beitrag entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden. Dann nenne ich das ganze einfach mal "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen"- jetzt klar?



Ich bezieheute miCh mit meiner Aussage auf zwei Posts anderer User,  daher habe ich mich der Wortwahl bedient. 

Inhaltlich bin ich weitgehend bei dir, regelmäßige mich nur nicht drüber auf. Sehe es gelassen.


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wieviel Prozent der Wählerschaft in Deutscheland diese Verbotspolitik befürworten.



Du musst nicht in SH (siehe austausch in deinem text) denken...ne ne ne das wird sich bis an die Alpen fressen.

|wavey:


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



> ne ne ne das wird sich bis an die Alpen fressen.



Im September ist in Bayern Landtagswahl und die CSU wird höchstwahrscheinlich nen Koalitionspartner brauchen.

Auch nicht gerade beruhigende Aussichten, wenn man die Alternativen so durchgeht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



gründler schrieb:


> Du musst nicht in SH (siehe austausch in deinem text) denken...ne ne ne das wird sich bis an die Alpen fressen.
> 
> |wavey:



Darüber bin ich mir im Klaren: https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...ition-von-csu-und-gruenen-vorstellen-100.html


----------



## stroker (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> der kann mein angelschein kontrollieren und einen schönen klönschnack.
> 
> meer gibbet nicht



:vik::vik::vik:


MfG Michael


----------



## blumi (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> "Bei einer gestrigen Kontrolle von Bootsanglern wurden diese gebeten, andere Angler "zu beobachten" und ggf. Verstöße gegen das Baglimit zu melden."
> 
> *Das ist Aufruf zum Denunziantentum, das geht gar nicht *
> Ist ja wie im dritten ... oder zu Stasizeiten



Hallo Leute, ihr glaub es nicht aber die Fischer aus der Lübeckerbucht werden unterwegs auch von der Wasserschutzpolizei gefragt ob sie wissen wo gerade noch Angelboote sich rumtreiben zur Kontrolle.

#d das läuft auf kurzen Dienstweg.... so ist das leider|kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn die das an Eides Statt versichern, ab damit an die große Presse



Ich vermute, diese Aussage bekommst du auf Anfrage sogar ganz offiziell von der Wasserschutzpolizei. Die haben keine Angst, dass das in den Medien zur Sprache kommt, sondern das ist gewollt, um die Zahl der Angler zu senken, wenn sich die harte Gangart rumspricht. 

Jetzt muss doch der Letzte begriffen haben, dass die Politik in SH das Baglimit ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste im Tourismus durchziehen will. Da erfolgt kein Auge zurücken oder Duldung, sondern man will keinen Angel-Touristen haben, der mehr als 5 Dorsche pro Tag mitnimmt und kontrolliert das mit aller Härte. Dann lieber das Sterben des Angel-Tourismus.

Diese Leute wurden gewählt und würden vermutlich wiedergewählt.


----------



## raubangler (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade, wie der dafür Verantwortliche das im Rahmen eine Haushaltsdebatte begründen will, Beamte ein/ oder abzustellen , um paar Angler zu kontrollieren , dafür mehr Boote einzusetzen, ob ein Angler mehr als 3/5 Dorsche mitnimmt
> Die Begründung würde mich interessieren |supergri



Hintergrund dieses Baglimits ist immer noch die Übertragung von (Phantasie-)Fangmengen der Angler auf die Berufsfischer.
Wenn es nicht ausreichend Kontrollen gibt, dann könnte jemand bei der EU durchaus Infrage stellen, ob die Übertragung der Fangmengen weiterhin so korrekt ist.


----------



## raubangler (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



blumi schrieb:


> ...die Fischer aus der Lübeckerbucht werden unterwegs auch von der Wasserschutzpolizei gefragt ob sie wissen wo gerade noch *Angelboote *sich rumtreiben zur Kontrolle...



Erwähnte ich bereits, dass Segelboote deutlich stabiler und dann auch noch billiger sind?


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOt3oQ_k008


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOt3oQ_k008



Rod Stewart - Sailing #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

ist besser als nee hamburger 8


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ist besser als nee hamburger 8



Die bekommst aber nur , wenn du dem Kontrollierenden auch körperlich von deiner Unschuld zu überzeugen versuchst


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Hamburger 8...
Gibt es die noch?


----------



## ragbar (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Dachte, ich könnte mir die Investition sparen, aber jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo ich hiermit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iyahRa6RO0

 ebenfalls aufrüsten muß.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

vom Grundsatz her finde ich es ok, wenn kontrolliert wird.
Aber diese Vorgehensweise, das unter Generalverdacht stellen und vor Allem diese Stasimethoden gehen gar nicht.
*Aufruf zur Bespitzelung und zum Denunziantentum. *
Wenn etwas an der allgemeinen Stimmungsmache etwas zu unseren Gunsten geändert werden soll, gehören genau diese Infos in die große Presse


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

So etwas hatten wir in unserem Land schon 2 mal.
Einmal im ganzen Land und einmal in der östlichen Hälfte.
 Und Leute mit der Aussage, "ich hab ja nix zu verbergen", fördern sowas mit ihrer Haltung.


----------



## ragbar (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Brillendorsch: Ganz genau diese Haltung ist es, die es dem Staat überhaupt ermöglicht, derart übergriffig zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

und ihr denkt dran:
KEINE allgemeine Politik.....

Danke.


----------



## ragbar (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Thomas:
  ich meinte mit übergriffig ganz speziell dieses nun wohl ins Unverschämte abgeglittene "Aufsichtsverhalten" sogenannter Fischereikontrolleure, die diesen Job nur allzu willfährig ausführen und dabei von einer überaus "luschigen" Haltung einiger auf der zu kontrollierenden Seite profitieren.

 Ich wohne nun nicht an der Küste, würde mich aber genauso wie Fischerbandit oben beschrieb verhalten und würde dies auch jedem empfehlen, der dort oben wohnt und fischt und der auf sein Hobby noch wert legt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Ich möchte auch nicht zu Widerstand oder zivilem Ungehorsam aufrufen, sondern geht es mir ausschließlich darum, den  Behörden und der Presse/ Öffentlichkeit aufzuzeigen, dass wir Angler  pauschal unter Verdacht gestellt werden. Bisher war es anscheinend  völlig egal, ob wir einen Fischereischein hatten, die Fischereiabgabe  bezahlen oder Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße einhalten. Das sind Regelungen  seit Jahrzehnten und Ordnungswidrigkeiten, Schwarzangeln gar eine  Strafttat. Dafür sah man in den zuständigen Behörden keinerlei Anlass,  die Einhaltung dieser Regelungen ausreichend zu kontrollieren. Ein  Baglimit, wo es bisher nicht einmal Anzeichen für eine übermässige Anzahl  von Verstössen gibt, soll jetzt aber mit aller Macht und Kontrolle durch  den Staat umgesetzt werden. Ein Verstoß gegen das Baglimit ist "nur"  eine OWi, Schwarzangeln eine Straftat. Da stimmt die Verhältnismäßigkeit  einfach nicht mehr. Darauf werde ich mit allen mir zur Verfügung  stehenden Möglichkeiten aufmerksam machen und mich wehren.

Ja, und ich werde bei Kontrollen freundlich bleiben, aber definitiv auf meine mir zustehenden Rechte pochen.

Ich bin auf die ersten Bußgelder gespannt. Ich kenne einige Bußgelder  bezüglich Angeln ohne Fischereischein oder Gewässerkarte. Wetten, dass  die bei Verstössen gegen das Baglimit deutlich darüber liegen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

"Ja, und ich werde bei Kontrollen freundlich bleiben, aber definitiv auf meine mir zustehenden Rechte pochen."

und wenn Du auch "gebeten" wirst zu erzählen, wo sich andere Angler aufhalten? Oder diese in die Pfanne zu hauen?

Auch für mich gehts da nicht um die Kontrollen an sich, (kann ich gut mit leben) sondern um die Art, wie Jagd auf Angler gemacht wird


----------



## raubangler (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ...
> und wenn Du auch "gebeten" wirst zu erzählen, wo sich andere Angler aufhalten? Oder diese in die Pfanne zu hauen?
> ...



Auch dann bleibt man höflich und schickt die erst einmal zu einer 3km entfernten Stelle, wo ein ganz böser Bube sein Unwesen treiben soll.
Laufen soll gesund sein.

Und zur Personenbeschreibung....ungefähr so sah der aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

zur Tonne 5 ist auch einer mit seinem Schlauchboot, der sieht auch ungefähr so aus


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und zur Personenbeschreibung....ungefähr so sah der aus.



:vik:#6

Das rote Boot mit dem Namen "No Baglimit" 15 Km östlich hat den Eimer mehr als voll...Die haben schon vor 3 Stunden bei Facebook in der Gruppe "Kein Baglimit für Angler" Bilder von 20 Dorschen gepostet - und die sind nur zu zweit auf dem Boot....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch nicht zu Widerstand oder zivilem Ungehorsam aufrufen, sondern geht es mir ausschließlich darum, den  Behörden und der Presse/ Öffentlichkeit aufzuzeigen, dass wir Angler  pauschal unter Verdacht gestellt werden. Bisher war es anscheinend  völlig egal, ob wir einen Fischereischein hatten, die Fischereiabgabe  bezahlen oder Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße einhalten. Das sind Regelungen  seit Jahrzehnten und Ordnungswidrigkeiten, Schwarzangeln gar eine  Strafttat. Dafür sah man in den zuständigen Behörden keinerlei Anlass,  die Einhaltung dieser Regelungen ausreichend zu kontrollieren. Ein  Baglimit, wo es bisher nicht einmal Anzeichen für eine übermässige Anzahl  von Verstössen gibt, soll jetzt aber mit aller Macht und Kontrolle durch  den Staat umgesetzt werden. Ein Verstoß gegen das Baglimit ist "nur"  eine OWi, Schwarzangeln eine Straftat. Da stimmt die Verhältnismäßigkeit  einfach nicht mehr. Darauf werde ich mit allen mir zur Verfügung  stehenden Möglichkeiten aufmerksam machen und mich wehren.
> 
> Ja, und ich werde bei Kontrollen freundlich bleiben, aber definitiv auf meine mir zustehenden Rechte pochen.
> 
> Ich bin auf die ersten Bußgelder gespannt. Ich kenne einige Bußgelder  bezüglich Angeln ohne Fischereischein oder Gewässerkarte. Wetten, dass  die bei Verstössen gegen das Baglimit deutlich darüber liegen?


#6 danke Lars, kann man nicht oft genug klarstellen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

"ich bin auf die ersten Bußgelder gespannt."

ich glaub nicht, dass es da viele geben wird. 
Die Wenigen werden dann aber aufgebauscht


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



raubangler schrieb:


> Auch dann bleibt man höflich und schickt die erst einmal zu einer 3km entfernten Stelle, wo ein ganz böser Bube sein Unwesen treiben soll.
> Laufen soll gesund sein.
> 
> Und zur Personenbeschreibung....ungefähr so sah der aus.



Wie geil ist das denn.#6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> zur Tonne 5 ist auch einer mit seinem Schlauchboot, der sieht auch ungefähr so aus



ach son büschen raus ist voll toll --- da kommt nicht so snell die fischereiaufsicht :m

ein guck mit romantik ----wenn wir angler wech sind ---haben sie ruhe.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Nobbi was für ein cooles Bild.#6


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Ist aber wohl schon ein paar tage her. Da gab es noch kein baglimit


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Ja Penny da hast du Recht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ja Penny da hast du Recht.



ja !!! das war das jahr ohne baglimit und mein schulfreund, matrose, Angelkollege.

wohnt jetzt da............ tonne 5        R.I.P.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Liebe  Fischereiaufsicht,
drückt mal ein Auge zu.
wir leben nur einmal und in den schweren zeiten müssen wir zusammen-halten!


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> :vik:#6
> 
> Das rote Boot mit dem Namen "No Baglimit" 15 Km östlich hat den Eimer mehr als voll...Die haben schon vor 3 Stunden bei Facebook in der Gruppe "Kein Baglimit für Angler" Bilder von 20 Dorschen gepostet - und die sind nur zu zweit auf dem Boot....



das ist der Typ, der Massen an Kleindorsch für seine Kochkurse auf See fängt


----------



## banja1 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Moin ich war heute in Heikendorf am Hafen und sprach mit einem Fischer die müssen ab heute eine App haben und alle Fische und Ausfahrten sofort beim Fischereiamt melden  Weiß einer was genaues darüber


----------



## Flatfish86 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Leider gibt es ja viel Unwissenheit, was die Pflichten der Fischer angeht. Wer sich dafür interessiert, kann hier mal nachgucken.
Ist jetzt wahrlich nicht so, dass die machen können, was sie wollen. Wenn wir als Angler soviel Papierarbeit hätten, würde jeder 2. Angeltag am Schreibtisch drauf gehen...  


http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:32009R1224&from=DE


----------



## banja1 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Habe grade was gefunden unter www.ble.de Stichwort Mofi die haben die jetzt richtig beim Wickel Hurra endlich macht mal einer was und unsere Meerforellen können Sorglos schwimmen wie gesagt 100 Kilogramm Dorsch pro Monat sind angesagt im Nebenerwerb !!!


----------



## Flatfish86 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*



banja1 schrieb:


> Habe grade was gefunden unter www.ble.de Stichwort Mofi die haben die jetzt richtig beim Wickel Hurra endlich macht mal einer was und unsere Meerforellen können Sorglos schwimmen wie gesagt 100 Kilogramm Dorsch pro Monat sind angesagt im Nebenerwerb !!!



Siehe auch hier genauere Infos zu Mofi:
https://www.ble.de/SharedDocs/Downl...ei_Dorsch_2018.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Da sind sie wieder- die Ausnahmen von der Schonzeit #d.

Eine App auf das Smartphone und mit Vollgas in Richtung Fisch...


----------



## ragbar (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fischereiaufsicht 2018 in S-H*

Mit Jubel, weil es die Berufsfischer trifft, muß man zurückhaltend sein.Das ist also jetzt die Konkretisierung der Gerüchte über die Smartphoneapp.
  In Zusammenarbeit mit dem sogenannten "Thüneninstitut", warn das nicht die mit den Phantasiezahlen zum Dorschbestand. 
 Bleibt abzuwarten, ob was ähnliches für Angler nachgeschoben wird.


----------

